# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  How often do you work out for?

## WeAreStars

and does it help your anxiety?

----------


## WintersTale

I don't work out, sorry. Don't believe in it.

----------


## merc

I started working out once again. I try to do it every day and yes it helps me deal with anxiety a whole lot. However, now if I skip a day or two I'm more anxious. I'm also trying to eat better more nutritious stuff and I know it helps me as well.

----------


## Coffee

> I don't work out, sorry. Don't believe in it.



How can you not 'believe' in working out? It obviously has a direct impact on physical health, and the endorphins do make you feel slightly better. 

Having said that, I never work out, lol. I used to do yoga every day (which barely counts as it is), jogging and super light weights just to keep toned but then I got busy and couldn't be bothered anymore. It did have a good impact on me when I did it, though. Much less anxiety especially from the yoga.

----------


## Ont Mon

> How can you not 'believe' in working out? It obviously has a direct impact on physical health, and the endorphins do make you feel slightly better. 
> 
> Having said that, I never work out, lol. I used to do yoga every day (which barely counts as it is), jogging and *super light weights* just to keep toned but then I got busy and couldn't be bothered anymore. It did have a good impact on me when I did it, though. Much less anxiety especially from the yoga.



Do you even lift bro? 1v1 me irl i'll wreck u

----------


## Tinkerbell

I try to work out 5 out of 7 days.  I alternate between weight training and aerobics.  I try to do as much naturally as I can.  I love the outdoors and will hike, ski, bike, scuba.  Being active keeps me from ruminating, and sitting on my [BEEP] and just eating and feeling sorry for myself. And a lot of the things I like to do doesn't require doing it in a group, which suits me just fine.  So the benefits to me: endorphin boost, much needed positive alone time, and the physical benefits.

----------


## Otherside

Not long if I do, and I don't keep a scheldule. It's supposed to help depression, but it hasn't seemed to have really done much. But then, I'm not really doing much of it. =/

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

3+ times a week. I've never done it to help anxiety. I do it to help my depression, which, meh...sort of works? I guess. Mostly though I just need to work out and that's why I bother at all.  :Tongue:

----------


## The Wanderer

The only work-out I get is running around like crazy at work, and it does't help anxiety

----------


## whiteman

I workout 6 to 7 days a week, but I consider making art a workout. It's like a standing plank. I lift weights and I walk uphill on a treadmill and I use a stair climber. But I have a herniated disk so some days all I can do is swim, and the days the disk isn't bothering me I have degenerative arthritus and any kind of movement seems to be good for the arthritus including walking on the treadmill, using the stair climber, and even surfing.

Since I have a herniated disk I have had to make a lot of adjustments. I can't deadlift 400 pounds 3 times, but I can deadlift 50 pounds 20 times on my good days and I can go all out on the bench press. I stay in shape mainly so I can surf. I workout during the winter so I can surf in the summer.

----------


## pam

Once in a while I ride my exercise bike for 2 miles in 10 min. That just about kills me.  :: 

I have congenital heart problems and degenerative and arthritic back problems that make me feel pain AS IF I work out all the time even tho I don't, lol. I hate exercising, yet love eating, so I better figure out something.... I still look good for my age, but I would like to feel better too.

And it doesn't do crap for anxiety! But I have felt the endorphin effect for depression or just lifting your mood.....but it goes away after after about an hour. Is that normal?

----------


## VickieKitties

I like to do some kind of exercise everyday, maybe 30 minutes twice a day.  Sitting around is so dull.  It's easy to do some stuff while you're watching music videos or something.
It's the only thing that helps my anxiety.

----------

